# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  Norton AntiVirus 2013, Norton Internet Security 2013 и новый Norton 360 (beta)

## Ilya Shabanov

В бете находится новые персональные продукты линейки Norton 2013

Norton AntiVirus 2013

Norton Internet Security 2013

Norton 360

Скачать их можно здесь
http://us.norton.com/beta/overview/norton-2013

Предварительно нужно зарегистрироваться.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

